# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Aθήναι (της Πανελληνίου) [Athinai, Bagdad]

## Nicholas Peppas

Recently, _Ellinis_ wrote http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/newthre...ewthread&f=169 about the three sisters of the _Panhellenic (Panhellenios)_ of Piraeus



> Τα τρία αδελφάκια -ΙΩΝΙΑ, ΘΡΑΚΗ και ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ- ήταν από τα ελάχιστα νεότευκτα που εντάχθηκαν στην ακτοπλοϊα της εποχής. Ανάμεσα σε μετασκευασμένες θαλαμηγούς, φορτηγοποστάλια και υπερήλικα σκαριά, για αρκετά χρόνια θα αποτελούσαν τη ραχοκοκκαλιά της ακτοπλοϊας.


These three were built in 1887. There were three other ships of _Panhellenic (Panhellenios)_ of Piraeus that were built in 1891 but stayed in Greece only until 1895: _Athenai, Sparta_ and _Byzantion_.

First, here is _Athenai._ Byt teh way, the title *      Aθήναι της Πανελληνίου* was used to distinguish her from another passenger ship _Athenai._
Athenai.jpg

_Athenai_ was built for _Panhellenic Line_ in 1891 by Gourlay Bros & Co in Dundee, Scotland, She had 2,492 tons, a length of 96.8 m (!), a width of 11.94 m and a service speed of 10 knots. She had a single screw, triple expansion engine. She carried 24 passengers in first class and 16 in second class along with more than 200 on deck.

She served the Greek waters and covered long distance routes to Alexandria, Constantinople, Odessa and Marseilles.
Baedeker's 1894 schedules of Panhellinios showing all the possible routes of _Athenai_

Panh.jpg

In 1895 she was sold to the French _Messageries Maritimes_

She was bought by _Messageries Maritimes,_ renamed _Bagdad_ and placed in the Mediterranean-Black Sea route until about 1909 and then in the Marseilles-Madagascar route. For her Mediterranean-Black Sea route see my article in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60301 and especially http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...55&postcount=5

Here is a postcard from Marseilles around 1910 courtesy of Monsieur P Romona http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/bagdad.htm
Bagdad.jpg

But most of her life she was in the Indian Ocean as shown here in Tananarive, the main port of Madagascar, in 1930.
Bagdad2.jpg

Bagdad's truly unusual routes during that period were the following:
1. Diego Suarez to the Comoro Islands and Zanzibar (today's Tanzania).
2. Diego Suarez to various ports on the east and west coasts of Madagascar, Louren&#231;o Marques (Mozambique) and Durban (South Africa).

During that period she faced numerous cyclones. On December 23, 1933 she was badly knocked about by a cyclone off Mahanoro. She was put in Tamatave to land passengers and then went to Diego Suarez for repairs.

On November 29, 1935 in gusty weather she went ashore on Cap Lahatrozona, Madagascar. All were saved but the ship was a total loss.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more nice photograph of *Bagdad* from http://www.frenchlines.com/images/im...php?image=1026

Bagdad.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> She was bought by _Messageries Maritimes,_ renamed _Bagdad_ and placed in the Mediterranean-Black Sea route until about 1909 and then in the Marseilles-Madagascar route. For her Mediterranean-Black Sea route see my article in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60301 and especially http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...55&postcount=5
> 
> ........


Νεα απο το  στις 13 Ιανουαριου 1908

19080113 Bagdad copy.jpg

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Από τις αναμνήσεις του *Φ. Α. Φιλιππίδη*, αρθογράφου στο μηνιαίο περιοδικό «ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ» του Απριλίου 1953, έχουμε μαρτυρίες *από το 1898* για τα τρία πλοία της *Πανελληνίου:* *ΑΘΗΝΑΙ*, ΣΠΑΡΤΗ και ΒΥΖΑΝΤΙΟ. (Βλ. συνημμένη εικόνα κειμένου).
Κατά τη γνώμη του αρθογράφου, το «ΑΘΗΝΑΙ» και «Σπάρτη» πουλήθηκαν λίγο αργότερα στη Γαλλική Μεσαζερί Μαριτίμ, ως *ασύμφορα λόγω της πολυτέλειάς* τους. Μάλιστα δηλώνει τη μετονομασία τους για μεν το Αθήναι σε «*Σιδώνα*», το δε Σπάρτη σε «*Μέμφιδα*». Προφανώς δεν θυμόταν σωστά μετά από 55 χρόνια ο αρθογράφος, διότι σύμφωνα με τους συνδέσμους στο θέμα *Messageries Maritimes*
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/bagdad.htm
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/memphis.htm 
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/sidon.htm
το Αθήναι συνδέεται με το Βαγδάτη, το Σπάρτη με το Σιδών και το Βυζάντιο με το Μέμφις. 
Μαρτυρία έχουμε επίσης και για την αγγλική εταιρία «*Παπαγιάννης & Σια*» με πλοία «Μεγάλη Βρετανία», Αγία Σοφία», Ρωμυλία κ.ά. Το άρθρο πάντως τελειώνει με απολαυστικές διηγήσεις ! 

Ναυτική Ελλάς 1953 Απρ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙ_ΣΠΑΡΤΗ_ΒΥΖΑΝΤΙΟΝ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα ταξιδια του ατμοπλοιου _ΑΘΗΝΑΙ_ της Πανελληνιου  το 1887.

Απο τον οδηγο
Sandys, John Edwin, Sir
An Easter vacation in Greece, with lists of books on Greek travel and typography, and time-tables of Greek steamers and railways (1887)
Πασχαλινες διακοπες στην Ελλαδα, με λιστα βιβλιων για ταξιδια στην Ελλαδα και δρομολογια Ελληνικων ατμοπλοιων και σιδηροδρομων (1887)
MacMillan, London, 1887

που τον βρισκετε εδω http://www.archive.org/details/eastervacationin00sand

*Ταξιδι απο την Πατρα στο Κατακωλο

*92-93.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ξαναγυριζουμε στο *Αθηναι*,  σ αυτο το λαμπρο πλοιο της _Πανελληνιου Ατμοπλοιας_ που δοξασε τηαν ακτοπλοια μας στα λιγα χρονια που ηταν μαζι μας.  Μεγαλα ταξιδια, σχεδον μονος γρηγορος τροπος να παει κανεις στην Γαλλια και Ιταλια τοτε...  Εδω μια καταχωρηση απο το _Αστυ_ της 29ης Ιουλιου 1892 με το πλοιο να πηγαινει απο τον Πειραια στην Μασσαλια σε 3,5 μερες.

18920729 Αθηναι Αστυ.jpg

Το πλοιο σαν *Bagdad* της Compagnie des Messageries Maritimes μετα το  1895.

Bagdad.jpg
http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_fr_1041.php

Και εδω
Β.jpg
http://cartes-postales.delcampe.fr

Και αλλη μια

Βαγδατη.jpg

Μια μικρη λεπτομερεια ειναι οτι στο πλοιο αυτο προσεληφθη σαν υγειονομικος γιατρος ο περιφημος Ελληνας συγγραφευς Ανδρεας Καρκαβιτσας (1866-1922). Εμεινε με το πλοιο απο τις 18 Μαιου 1892 μεχρι τις 29 Δεκεμβριου 1894. Αλλα τα περιφημα "Λογια της πλωρης" γραφτηκαν πιο νωρις, το 1889.
Καρκαβιτσας.jpg

----------

